# rout-a-signer #2572



## fogey (May 26, 2011)

I have a Sears Craftsman Rout-A-Signer (#2572) that allows for routing letters slanted to the right only. Page 4 of the rout-a-signer owners manual refers to a letter set (#2573) for vertical lettering however, I can't find any reference to it on either Sears or Craftsman web sources. Anybody? ? ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/7898-craftsman-rout-signer-3.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general...ars-craftsman-9-2573-router-template-set.html

=======



fogey said:


> I have a Sears Craftsman Rout-A-Signer (#2572) that allows for routing letters slanted to the right only. Page 4 of the rout-a-signer owners manual refers to a letter set (#2573) for vertical lettering however, I can't find any reference to it on either Sears or Craftsman web sources. Anybody? ? ?


----------

